# A Hymer greenhorn and new member !!



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

After exhaustive research we have bought a Hymer 564. Love it to bits but have no idea what or how to work all the gizmos. Is there aHymer expert in Shropshire who could help (expenses paid of course) It's been well treasured and in fantastic condition, sad sale but wonderful buy!! We cravanned across Europe (we are retiring to Algarve) but I hated motorways with a caravan on back especially the Bordeaux bit - and then car broke down in Pyrenees. We were low loaded to dealer, car on low loader - dog in car!! caravan on back of low loader and we were doing 90kmh. Terrifying experience!!
Will need lots of advice from experienced motorhomers. You guys sound really friendly.
Back soon!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We are beyond friendly!!
Welcome to MHF and there are loads of Hymer owners on here and there are loads with Hymer-envy on here too!!

Ask specific questions and you will get your answers quick-as-anything.

From a non Hymer-owner who hopes the next van will be a Hymer!!

Ca


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What age Hymer and where in Shropshire.

tony


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello there..it's '94 reg. Hymer 564. It has a full service history having been painstakingly looked after. They even have all their fuel receipts!! pre-owned by couple even older than me. All the books are there but I am not very good at reading instructions (like maps!!) and hubby is in Algarve. The idea being I will take van over.
I have been told by Experts (!!??) that this is a good van, it's big enough to be comfy and solid but not too big as to be a liability.
All advice gratefully received.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jennie,

Welcome to the forum.

As Ca has suggested there are many of us on here that can help. You just need to ask the questions, and there are none that are stupid, if you don't know the answer. :wink: 

I must admit, I spent hours in the MH, reading the Hymer manual first, before going onto any others that weren't already covered. 
We have had ours 4 years now, and still Rita doesn't know how some things work, and won't read the manuals, nor listen to me. All's normal there then. 

If it has been looked after as you say, that'll be a wee gem for you and yours.
Happy Hymering. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi we have B 574 which is almost the same,its our 3 rd Hymer,
Just ask away or look through all the Hymer threads at the bottom of the web page.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Jennie

I [we] have a 1993 B564 left hand drive. My only [fairly] major problem the other year was with the water distribution manifolds. These are located under the lift out floor in the wardrobe. The manifolds in mine were plastic and after failing to eradicate all the water from them in winter, they froze and split.  This came to light when water was seeping out across the floor on our next outing. Replacement units are soild brass and consequently a bit pricey, 8O but at least they will last the life of the van.
Anything specific you would like to know, just ask.

Regards

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're in Wrexham so if there's anything you need to ask either post as a question on MHF or give me a PM
Vic


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

*Insurance for the Faint Hearted Please?*

Still working my way around the site!! Had a really quote from the NFU - £176 but this does not include breakdown cover. It does however cover us for Europe without time limits. Are there any good deals for breakdown? We recently took a caravan over to Portugal and broke down in the French Pyrenees and then in the Spanish Pyrenees - Bask country!! OH thought it was a great adventure - me I was totally traumatised. I am actually a horse drawn caravanner and have made a great leap of faith with a Hymer. We are the Welsh side of Shrewsbury by the way!! Back soon...


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*insurance*

try CIS (Co-operative Insurance Services).

Fully comp under £150, full continental cover all year. + they also offer Green flag, £54 for recovery anywhere in Europe.

None of the other (we'll beat yours by £100's) comes near.

Hope this helps


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenniedream,

Welcome to the club. You can ask anything you like on here and you'll almost certainly get as much (and possibly more!) information as you need. Don't forget that every time you land on site somewhere your fellow Hymer owners will help/chat/advise with anything you want as well.

Have fun!!!

John & Margaret


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for that...not sure how I register my thanks like I said before this forum site is very sophisticated for the likes of me.
Will try Co-Op. Cheers


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for that info...find it unbelievable how helpful you all are.
PS Not sure how to register thanks is it automatic?


----------

